# GarGrave Users?



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Anybody here use GarGraves track and postwar AC Gilbert's? I like the sectional tubular track, real nostalogic, but, I have had problems with my track and how strong the sections stay connected. Also, how can I add track feeders for it? I know a postwar track feeder clip-on won;t do. Also, all I found on there website for sectional track was wood tie'd sectional. How well will it hand occansional diassembly?


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

You should be able to solder feeders similar to any postwar type of track. How it handles disassembly will depend on how often and the amount of care used. Be cautious when tightening any screws to avoid cracking the ties, be sure to use panhead types.

Carl


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have used the three foot flexible GarGraves track. To connect the feeder wires I used 1/4" brass strip that slid into the bottom of the rail between the ties. They were made with fahnstock clips on one end if the wiring was surface routed. For under layout wiring I used the 1/4" brass strips and slid on a standard 1/4" connector purchased at an auto parts store. These had crimp connections for the wire. 
Tom


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm very familiar with GarGraves Track as they are friends of mine, and I visit their store at least once a month. I used the 3 foot flex-track sections on my layout, and my trains loved it! It's easy to mold different radius curves, and it looks great. The ONLY reason I stopped using it was I found a large amount of like-new original track and roadbed, so I took it out of my layout. To add power to it, I just soldered feeder wires to the bottom of the rails. Works perfect. Regardless of my status with GarGraves, I would whole-heartily recommend their track, no questions asked.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! I have a question, on there website, the curves ranged from 42 and up. Is this 42" curve measured like 0 guage track to where 42" means the loop of track will be a 42" circle or close too?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Thanks guys! I have a question, on there website, the curves ranged from 42 and up. Is this 42" curve measured like 0 guage track to where 42" means the loop of track will be a 42" circle or close too?


Yep...


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

*Gargraves Track*

Becaue I'm more or less a hi-railer, I love the look of Gargraves with the wooden ties. Additionally it is compatible with AF track. I use sectional as well as flexible on my layout. I have no problems with Gilbert, Lionel AF, S Helper or American Models locomotives or rolling stock running on the track.

By the way, I have 3 pairs of manual switches plus a lot of track which you may be interested in purchasing.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Mark, are those track pieces ya have tube track or the track brand in question?


----------

